# What's you take on NYX Cosmetics?



## saj20052006 (Jan 13, 2008)

I love MAC and L'Oreal HIP because the colors bold and don't disappear on darker skin tones.  I have an opportunity to get some NYX stuff.  How does this compare to MAC and L'Oreal HIP?

What about the loose powders as well as the singles.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 13, 2008)

The colors for the most part are VERY pigmented and look great on darker tones. I noticed the trios have less color payoff and are harder to apply than the single eyeshadows. Their creamblushes are good from what I've heard.


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Jan 13, 2008)

I have a bunch of the singles and there are a few duds (the ones with glitter aren't that great) but the rest are super-pigmented and last all day on my lids. They're easy to blend and go on creamy smooth (like butter! lol)


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Jan 13, 2008)

great colors and high piment. i would get those if i didnt have so much mac already. the brights they have are awesome.


----------



## aziajs (Jan 13, 2008)

I've only tried the glitter cream palettes.  They were gorgeous in the palettes but hit and miss on the skin.


----------



## miszjenny (Jan 13, 2008)

the single ones are highly pigmented.  I love rust and flamingo!!!


----------



## braidey (Jan 13, 2008)

very nice makeup line and very pigmented especially, the blushes and the eyeshdows. Very good price.


----------



## Isabel101 (Jan 14, 2008)

NYX is great. Love their single eyeshadows, especially in peach and prune. They are very rich in color. The eye and lip pencils are good too.


----------



## dominichulinda (Jan 14, 2008)

I have there blushes, 5-7 pigments, glitter pallete, I will get some brushes soon.


----------



## dirtyMartini (Jan 14, 2008)

I like their pigments a lot. They have a metallic effect, and are very pigmented. I also own two trios, which at first seemed like a good idea, but I don't find myself reaching out for them at all since I've bought them. Their color payoff is fine, but I find that the colors themselves are somewhat.. not just right! As for the singles, I only bought one (the pale lilac one). It turned out really chalky with very little color payoff, very disappointing.

For that price, I'd prefer getting some mineral eye shadows.


----------



## prettysecrets (Jan 14, 2008)

I love NYX. I have some eyeshadows, concealer and a brush from them. love them all.

I like MAC to but I refuses to buy into the hype.


----------



## MzKoKoNY (Jan 14, 2008)

i love NYX...the singles..I use the Jumbo Eyeshadow sticks as a base or worn alone...their Lipgloss is my favorite...great consistency and great color payoff...i also like their doll mascara...and the price is so affordable...i find them in my local Beauty Supply for less then what they sell on the NYX website or some online vendors


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Jan 16, 2008)

I will second the doll mascara.I have it and it works very well.As for everything else I'm a skeptic on drugstore lines because nothing ever shows up on my eyelids or if it does show up it's gone in like 30 mins.Hearing all the raves about this line makes me want to try some shadows. I hate spending urban decay and Mac eyeshadow $$$$.


----------



## saj20052006 (Jan 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DominicanBarbie* 

 
_I will second the doll mascara.I have it and it works very well.As for everything else I'm a skeptic on drugstore lines because nothing ever shows up on my eyelids or if it does show up it's gone in like 30 mins.Hearing all the raves about this line makes me want to try some shadows. I hate spending urban decay and Mac eyeshadow $$$$._

 
Yes, that's why I am looking for alternatives.


----------



## milamonster (Jan 19, 2008)

theyre inconsisent. I have the one with yellow orange and green. the yellow does NOT show up and he orange is so so. The green works great. But hen I have the pallete trio with gold, rusty red and a purplesilver color and thats SOOOO pigmented. so im undecided about them


----------



## mrsgray (Jan 19, 2008)

I personally love NYX eyeshadows, eye pencils and the jumbo lip pencil. The eyeshadows as someone said are very pigmented and last a long time on my lids. My all time favorite is the jumbo lip pencil in Iced Coffee. It's a very nude color and blends in very well. My mom and I are 2 different shades of brown and it worked on her as well. 

I say for the very affordable price of NYX go for it!


----------



## lin143kayp (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes the colors are very well pigmented and in my opinion they are just as good as mac if not better!!


----------



## Starry (Jan 20, 2008)

I love the NYX single shadows. My favorite brow highlight is there Champagne. It's perfect. 

I have their Jumbo shadow pencils they crease on their own but are great with a base.

I have one of the blushes and it is fairly nice, creamier than Mac's actually. The ingredients are a little iffy though.

I like the lipgloss the texture reminds me of Nars. My fav color is Smokey Look.

As someone mentioned above the trios are not as good as the single eyeshadows.


----------



## lafemmenoir (Jan 20, 2008)

In my experience, I really am impressed  with NYX on darker skintones.  I have tested them then bought so I never had a miss thus far. They go on smoother than MAC; however, just like all lines some colours you may have to work with.  Any matte colour is a pain for me as it can have little payoff and/or need a very good base (ben nye) to get the effect I want.  For the price, I give them a thumbs up as they aren't a high end brand.  Try Rust, Copper, Walnut first, those were the ones that I tested first to determine the payoff.  Good luck sis!


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jan 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzKoKoNY* 

 
_i love NYX...the singles..I use the Jumbo Eyeshadow sticks as a base or worn alone...their Lipgloss is my favorite...great consistency and great color payoff...i also like their doll mascara...and the price is so affordable...i find them in my local Beauty Supply for less then what they sell on the NYX website or some online vendors_

 
Which beauty supply in NY store sells NYX? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






A bunch of you that have posted like to use the lipglosses, but which ones does everyone use?- there are about 4 different types of pigmented glosses available.


----------



## beauty_marked (Jan 20, 2008)

Im not sure where in NY you are, but i know Ulta carries them as well as Essentials


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jan 21, 2008)

OH....I don't know.  I haven't tried any of their products.  Good luck.


----------



## mrschavez89 (Jan 21, 2008)

i have three trios and the pink's and purples show up lovely and so does the green, but the yellow and light blue are just...sucky...the yellow doesn't show up at all, and if it does it's chalky andthe blue just makes me look ashy!


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jan 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beauty_marked* 

 
_Im not sure where in NY you are, but i know Ulta carries them as well as Essentials_

 
I'm in the NYC area, I can travel to any boro.


----------



## yoflynn2000 (Jan 24, 2008)

I agree I love NYX.. I was skeptical at first because I love Mac so much  but their single eyeshadows works just as good as Mac some of them may not be but for the price its well worth it if not more. Their colors are so much WOC friendly. I havent tried their lipglosses yet but I will very soon because I must have the gloss especially with full lips.


----------



## jubethone (Feb 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BadBadGirl* 

 
_I'm in the NYC area, I can travel to any boro._

 
Go Here

I don't remember seeing the full line of Nyx anywhere in NYC, but I buy it from several places in NJ.  The Ulta closest to me doesn't carry the pigments.  The beauty store even closer than the Ulta to me carries the full line.


----------



## dnectar (Feb 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzKoKoNY* 

 
_i love NYX...the singles..I use the Jumbo Eyeshadow sticks as a base or worn alone...their Lipgloss is my favorite...great consistency and great color payoff...i also like their doll mascara...and the price is so affordable...i find them in my local Beauty Supply for less then what they sell on the NYX website or some online vendors_

 

Where in NY do you get your NYX products? I 've been looking for them everywhere.


----------



## beauty_marked (Feb 4, 2008)

if your in NYC, def check out Essentials, i know they ahve a few throughout the city and in the malls. they carry wayyyyy more than ulta. more blush and e//s colors and lipgloss, lip liners. etc.

and they are cheaper than ulta too


----------



## MzKoKoNY (Feb 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BadBadGirl* 

 
_Which beauty supply in NY store sells NYX? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







A bunch of you that have posted like to use the lipglosses, but which ones does everyone use?- there are about 4 different types of pigmented glosses available._

 
i'm in the bronx on the border of westchester...there is one beauty supply in mt. vernon that i get them from..also harmon sells them...there's 2 on central avenue with the closest one being in yonkers...


----------



## mrheine (Feb 7, 2008)

i love their singles, like others have said. big plus is the price!


----------



## SugarDaisy (Feb 7, 2008)

I haven't tried NYX yet but I have heard so much about it that now I want to try some of the e/s, especially if the colors show up really well


----------



## MsButterfli (Feb 8, 2008)

theres a store in queens center mall i think the name is Amuse, they have a pretty large NYX display. They are a few stores down from Essentials. hth


----------



## bluebird08 (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh boy, I am in the minority here...I picked up a few of them and I wasn't too crazy about them.


----------



## 1QTPie (Feb 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *milamonster* 

 
_theyre inconsisent. I have the one with yellow orange and green. the yellow does NOT show up and he orange is so so. The green works great. But hen I have the pallete trio with gold, rusty red and a purplesilver color and thats SOOOO pigmented. so im undecided about them_

 
I took that Tropical (Y,O,G) palette back and bought the singles.



I love NYX. NYX and HiP are my MAC.  My BSS' near me have tester squares so I can just rub a little on the back of my hand and it tells me which ones are chalky or not true to the color. A lot of the browns they have are chalky as are a lot of the blues. So for those colors I stick to HiP. 


That being said I probably own about 16-20 NYX singles, almost all the pigments and two trios. I also own two lipglosses that I don't care for that much, 6 nail colors that I adore and about 5 jumbo eye pencils that are terrific.


----------



## 1QTPie (Feb 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bluebird08* 

 
_Oh boy, I am in the minority here...I picked up a few of them and I wasn't too crazy about them._

 

What colors/products do you have? The best product they have IMO are the singles. Next the jumbo eye pencils, then the pigments and everything else.


----------



## mreichert (Feb 26, 2008)

I've been pretty happy with the lipglosses and jumbo eye pencils- they go on so smoothly! I ordered a ton of singles, so we'll see if I like those also


----------



## rmcandlelight (Feb 26, 2008)

I just went on cherry culture website and they have a brand called wild and crazy.  Has anyone used those?  Are they any different than the other single eyeshadows they have?


----------



## MACa6325xi (Feb 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rmcandlelight* 

 
_I just went on cherry culture website and they have a brand called wild and crazy.  Has anyone used those?  Are they any different than the other single eyeshadows they have?_

 
I have several Wild and crazy shadows and they are pretty good. I only paid $1.00 for the ones I have from a local beauty supply store. For $1.00, I have no complaints.

NYX shadows are great, but I just purchased a shadow brush #3 and it sheds like crazy. I have never had a brush to shed like that.


----------



## MzKoKoNY (Feb 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rmcandlelight* 

 
_I just went on cherry culture website and they have a brand called wild and crazy.  Has anyone used those?  Are they any different than the other single eyeshadows they have?_

 
i have a few wild and crazy products...eyeshadows and lipglosses and for the price it's great...out of all the shadows, there's one that doesn't have a color payoff....but other than that for $1.49 where I am...can't complain...


----------



## GoldenGirl (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzKoKoNY* 

 
_i'm in the bronx on the border of westchester...there is one beauty supply in mt. vernon that i get them from..also harmon sells them...there's 2 on central avenue with the closest one being in yonkers..._

 
Thanks for this!  I was about to order online, but I'm in the Bronx and can get to Harmon pretty easily.  The one in the Bed Bath and Beyond on Central Ave, right? 

Also which store in Mt. Vernon sold them?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 10, 2008)

I recently got a copper-red lipgloss from NYX. It's very pigmented, smooth, and not sticky at all. It doesn't smell too weird either. 

I don't know if this is true for ALL NYX l/g but you should try them out.


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 10, 2008)

I love the NYX eyeshadows :3 They are all so pretty and I think they blend really well. I think I have about... six of the single eyeshadows and two trios. I've tried the face products or lip products so I can't really say anything about those. I do love the candy liners though and I might get all of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 They last a long time and are cheaper than buying the ones from Urban Decay for $18 a pop.

<3


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Aug 11, 2008)

i love the shadow crayons...they are great alone or as bases.  i only have 2 of the shadows and they have been great so far....


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 11, 2008)

I think they're a good brand. The single shadows are pigmented and blendable. 

I've seen lipstick swatches and am liking the round l/s for the creamy texture...

Crayons are awesome, just need a thin layer and a base underneath.

Liners are also a good deal too...

Best part: affordable and wide color&texture range


----------



## GoldenGirl (Aug 11, 2008)

I just bought some today and have no complaints.  So far I've used a lip liner and the shadow crayon and am pleased with the results.  I can definitely see me buying more.  So affordable.


----------



## dominichulinda (Aug 12, 2008)

pretty decent brand.


----------



## sweetface (Aug 16, 2008)

I really like the singles, kiwi is a crazy good green that you should check out if you need a bright green. Their matte shades (i got yellow and white) are disappointing, the jumbo eye pencils are good and the pigments are GREAT when you use them wet; go on like paint and don't come off at all. I haven't tried their lip or cheek stuff because I like NARS for the cheeks, so I save on the eyes by buying NYX.


----------



## l1onqueen (Aug 19, 2008)

My ulta only carries NYC brand, that isn't the same right?


----------



## prettysecrets (Aug 19, 2008)

I can't say enough about the single eyeshadows.

I am in love with them.

and even the ones I wasn't crazy about at first, I apply them over cream eyeshadow and it makes the colors POP!!






Its a small collection now but with a little TLC, its growing!!


----------



## prettysecrets (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *l1onqueen* 

 
_My ulta only carries NYC brand, that isn't the same right?_

 
Nope. NYX makeup is not associated w/ N.Y.C brand.


----------



## Asphyxiation (Sep 3, 2008)

I got all 160 eyeshadows and yes there's some that aren't that great..
I would avoid the ones that start with "hot" - Like Hot green, hot yellow..

However, there's 2 hot pink's, one with glitter and one without..
The one without is great, but the one with glitter suck..

I also own their mascaras, foundation, powder, eyeliner, lipstick, lipgloss, pigments, jumbo penils, glitter liners and so on.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love nyx..!!
I don't care too much about their brushes however other than the flat top, angled eyeliner and nr 1 and 3 eyeshadow brushes...


----------



## Lauren1981 (Sep 3, 2008)

i'm glad i found this thread because i just recently heard of this brand and wanted to know how new it is and how people feel about it. is it at sephora or do you guys strictly buy online???


----------



## Asphyxiation (Sep 3, 2008)

I buy from NYX cosmetics - red cherry - la colors, jewelry, clothing - Nonpareil Boutique and Cherry Culture Makeup Cosmetics : Bloom, Eyeko, Juice Beauty, MOR, NYX, Playboy, Splash, Sugar, Tinte and more since NYX aren't sold in Denmark at all..


----------



## Lauren1981 (Sep 3, 2008)

who uses the nail polish?? does it chip easily or does it last long?


----------



## hhunt2 (Sep 3, 2008)

Personally, I really like NYX.

Thier e/s's are very creamy, smooth and pigmented.  There's a large range of colors and it's extremely affordable.  
I have about 12 e/s, 3 jumbo pencils, 1 blush in a bright pink color, 4 (unopened) pearl e/s, 5 pigments and an e/s trio in Copper, Bronze & Rust (the trio is my Mac's Spiced Chocolate quad "fix"... I already had the trio and noticed that 2 of the colors are very similar to the mac quad).

I've heard from Pursebuzz that some NYX e/s's are hard to work with, but out of my collection, everything is super smooth & pigmented. 
I've noticed that NYX products are sold at Longs Drugstore, Ulta and privately owned salons (I've seen it at an asain owned spa in Northern California).  Luckly, Ulta always have discounts (buy 1 get 1 free) or coupons available.  Longs rarely have sales for NYX.


----------



## BlaqueBarbie (Sep 3, 2008)

I love my nyx collection but I have to say I just bought there Orange blush thingy and I've been usuing it as eyeshadow and blush and its rockin!


----------



## COBI (Sep 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_who uses the nail polish?? does it chip easily or does it last long?_

 
I've used the polishes on my toenails and have had great luck.  I can go at least 3 weeks before I even think about stripping them.  My complaint is actually that it's almost too hard to remove.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 3, 2008)

How does their matte e/s black shade compare to Carbon?


----------



## smexiebinks (Sep 3, 2008)

I love NYX, especially the Jumbo Eye Pencils! They are awesome to use as a base or as a normal color on the eyelid.

I love the eyeshadows but lately, one of my trios (the tropical one) hasn't been showing great color payoff when I wear it. So I don't know what happened to it.

Anyhow, great makeup line


----------



## Asphyxia (Sep 3, 2008)

I bought a NYX lip-gloss at Ulta here in ATX. They didn't have lipsticks, but the selection was pretty good.


----------



## metalkitty (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_How does their matte e/s black shade compare to Carbon?_

 
I don't own carbon and haven't tried it in forever but NYX Black is a great color thats very pigmented and blendable. I've read reviews comparing the two and alot of people who've used both prefer the NYX. HTHS!


----------



## MsChrys79 (Oct 19, 2008)

I have some of their shadows and glosses as well as the doll eye mascara. 
I LOVE the mascara!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





the shadows are cheap, well pigmented and they do go on very smooth, and they're really easy to work with. My only suggestion is to check your local beauty supply stores where they're usually around $2.99 but they might not have all the colors....if you go to ULTA they're $4.99 usually with b1g1 50% off....to me it's still worth looking around before going to ULTA...

HTH


----------



## brownsuga lady (Oct 21, 2008)

I just ordered some of their round lipsticks. I'll have to see how these work out. I have a couple eyeshadows that I like already.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_How does their matte e/s black shade compare to Carbon?_

 
I had both and I prefer NYX black, it's much smoother IMO. I ended up selling my Carbon to use my NYX only


----------



## carandru (Oct 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smexiebinks* 

 
_I love NYX, especially the Jumbo Eye Pencils! They are awesome to use as a base or as a normal color on the eyelid.

I love the eyeshadows but lately, one of my trios (the tropical one) hasn't been showing great color payoff when I wear it. So I don't know what happened to it.

Anyhow, great makeup line 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Do they not crease on you?  Do you use anything special w/ them?  I have a couple and I can not prevent them from creasing to save my life, lol.


----------



## safi (Oct 21, 2008)

I think that NYX is a pretty good brand especially for the price you pay...

I have a few of the single eyeshadows..the color payoff is pretty good with a base...my only quip about them is the fact that when i dip my brush into the e/s a lot of product comes up and you tend to get quit a bit of fallout with them...but they go on and blend nicely so i think they are definitely good to try if you don't wanna spend a lot of money or if you want to experiment with color.

i've tried one lipgloss by them...don't like it at all...too thick for me

i have two pigments, both of which are very pretty and very pigmented...i just wish they chose better packaging because they kind of come in a tube and its hard to get the product out so i had to buy separate containers...

i own a few of the jumbo eyeshadow penciles...love them! gotta wear a base with them though because they crease easily on me.

lastly i have one nail polish...i like it a lot and it has really lasted a long time.

IMO another great inexpensive brand to try is Jesse's Girl Cosmetics...i think they're mainly sold at Rite Aid...I have a lot of their WONDERFUL pigments....u get 3.5 grams and they run for about 3.99...they have nice colored eyeliners too.


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Oct 27, 2008)

can't believe i slept on NYX...

I will have to try these


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 2, 2008)

I have a few lipglosses and lip pencils and have no complaints


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 3, 2008)

I think NYX products (shadows because that's all I've tried) are decent for the price, but the quality is still not as good as MAC or higher end brands.


----------



## Destiny (Nov 6, 2008)

the colour pay-off on the trio's suck. i have one trio from NYX and wasn't too impressed with the colour pay-off of them. 

however, the single eyeshadows are great. they are a really good buy, affordable, and most importantly, the colour pay-off is incredible and it's extremely pigmented.

i wouldn't recommend the trio's to anyone. 

some people say that the quality isn't as good as MAC, which I think is completely untrue. they are blendable and of great quality just as MAC. if you wear NYX, i'm sure no one will know that you are not wearing MAC as there isn't a huge difference between the two brands, except for the price . people are just too concerned with name brands and are too materialistic.


----------



## Stephy171 (Nov 12, 2008)

well i have the pearl manias which in my opinion are very good if you use a  good basee.... UDPP does it for me and im an NC45 the colors are good they are all very shimmery thoughh


----------



## Tamzin_Uk (Nov 23, 2008)

i cant make up my mind on the quality of NYX because its a bit hit and miss. i have some singles and they are really metalic and shimmery , HIGHLY pigmented but then ive got this blue one and when you put it on it looks like chalkyish and you cant even build the colour up! 
make sure you go and test some out b4 u buy hun seriously! xx


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 23, 2008)

I've heard that NYX is amazing! I only have their Candy Glitter Liners and a Glitter Liner for cherryculture.com and I would love to purchase some eyeshadows because I heard they are so good.


----------



## kdd2411 (Jun 2, 2010)

I love NYX cosmetics, its an affordable version of MAC.  It does not perform as well, but if your on a budget it is worth a shot.


----------



## she (Jun 2, 2010)

i was at the beauty supply store with my mom over the weekend and bought my first nyx items- two jumbo sticks (black and hot pink) and a dark blue shadow. i had a party to attend and needed to use them with some MAC stuff. 

i'd say they're good for the price but not as good in application or pigment as MAC. i def wore them with a base and will likely use them up or give them to my niece in the future. i think its comparable to kleancolor brand- also good for a couple bucks


----------



## Senoj (Jun 2, 2010)

I love NYX products! I've only tried their liners and jumbo pencils. Their lip liners are comparable to Mac but cost less. I like the jumbo pencils but they do have a tendency to crease. I still plan on purchasing other items from NYX.


----------



## sa'raimilan (Jun 9, 2010)

Absolutely adore NYX. When I began experimenting with make-up 4yrs ago that was the brand I used. I have several single and trio eyeshadows, some jumbo pencils, one lipstick & one pigment. I plan to invest in buying some brushes, blushes and lip liner because I hear they are comparable to MAC and way cheaper.


----------



## sss215 (Jun 11, 2010)

i love NYX, have been buying them for years.  its a great way to try new colors at a great price point.   i also love that i can find this line at stores around any corner in the city.   

the only thing is that you can't drop the shadows on a hardwood or tile floor.  it will break apart like you won't believe.  some of my MAC shadows drop and t takes a minute before they come apart.  not these, they are done.  be careful!


----------



## HeavenF (Aug 11, 2012)

I love NYX products. They are very good,especially for the price. I stocked up bc I worked at Ulta and got to use my discount. The jumbo e/s pencil in Milk is an excellent base and I'm obsessed with their soft matte lip creams right now. They are amazing!


----------



## BlushWhore (Aug 15, 2012)

Love their products.. I mostly use the eyeshadows, eye pencils, blushes and lipglosses

  	Never tried any of their foundations.


----------

